

Australia prepared briefing on PRISM before Snowden revelations - tvwonline
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-08/australia-prepared-briefing-on-prism-spying-program/5004290

======
thejosh
'we knew about it, and we promise we were going to tell you, honest'.

